# G&H Brown Flake unscented



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Description:* G&H Brown Flake Uncented
Brand:Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.
Tin Description:	As with Bright CR Flake, this is another tobacco that devises its flavour simply from the choice of leaf in the blend, and has no additional casings or flavours to enhance the smoke. (u/s - stands for unscented) 83.5% Blended virginias are combined with a relatively high (for English Blends at any rate) proportion of Malawi Burley, 12.5%, to give flavour and depth to the smoke, and the addition of just 4% Malawi dark fired leaf is sufficient to combat the typical sharpness of the virginia leaf resulting in a rounded medium strength smoke.
Country of Origin:UK
Curing Group:Air Cured
Contents:	
Burley
Virginia
Cut:	Flake
Packaging:	Bulk

*Background*:My sample of this flake was the result of the generous forum member Jessefive. I will make my review of each of the tobaccos he sent me.
I am somewhat of a brown flake fan in the spectrum of Virginia flakes. Germain's Brown Flake being one of my all time favorites as well as SG FVF. This Flake will also find its way into my favorites column no doubt.

*Tobacco quality Points*: Big, robust flakes, mid-brown in colour and with a typical fermented Virginia pouch aroma. The flake is dark-pressed Virginia. It smells sweet and musty The natural sweetness is complemented by something dark and earthy and the quantity of Malawi Burley is apparent from the start and imparts a nutty sweet richness to the blend.

*First part of bowl*: It is quite mild in flavor up front and tastes like a honey but that evolves mid bowl onward.

*Midbowl:* The virginia starts making its way into the mix from mid bowl onward and the result is pure unadulterated natural tobacco sweetness. Not much in the way of spice or cigar quality taste although others have stated such. The flavor is full enough to satisfy.

*Finish* The fullness tends to build and while I wouldn't call this mixture particularly complex, the flavors slowly deepen into a rich deep harmony between the Virginias and Burley which builds and begins to assert dominance, though in a very controled way, tempering the brighter Virginia qualities. The Burley seems to enhance all the finer points about the Virgina, lending depth and mustiness without the cigar overtones and sharpness that I find in G & H's Dark Flake.

*Burn quality*: It burns well and evenly all the way to the end, doesn't bite (if you take it at the steady pace. A cool and steady smoke. Great moisture level and I found it a very easy tobacco to live with in terms of smoking rate, lack of relights etc. Only a little left over flake at the bottom of the bowl when i dumped the white ash remains.

*Nicotine*: The Nic content is O.K. but by no means a powerhouse like I experienced with GH Dark Flake unscented.

*Conclusions*: The tobacco you want in your bowl when you want pure tobacco flavor with no fake essences of any sort. Quite satisfying while at the same time not over bearing or bloated. Could be an all day smoke for some in a nice cob.


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the nice review.
Really good stuff, isn't it?
Just enough burley added to give it a nice deep flavor that complements the VA's really well. Marvelous sweet VA room note & burns beautifully in the briar.
Ran out a while ago - may have to include some in my next TAD...
Glen


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been wanting to try this blend.(hurry up, tax return!!!)


----------

